# Bluetooth - Accéder aux contenus de son téléphone via OSX ?



## Dj0ul (2 Janvier 2009)

Hello,

j'ai un tel portable Samsung D520, tout ce qui a de plus classic.

Je souhaite récupérer des photos qui sont dessus via mon iMac 24".

A priori tout est bien reconnu et le D520 cottoie ma souris.

Or quand sur mon iMac je fais "*parcourir le contenu d'un appareil*" de mon téléphone, il m'affiche bien des menus de mon téléphone, mais ceux-ci sont tous vides  

Comment faire donc pour récupérer sur son iMac les photos de son téléphone ??


----------



## marctiger (2 Janvier 2009)

Branches-le en USB.


----------



## Dj0ul (3 Janvier 2009)

marctiger a dit:


> Branches-le en USB.



Merci pour ton idée mais le téléphone ne monte pas sur le bureau et en regardant la notice, les drivers ne sont valables que pour Windobe et le manuel ne parle que de branchement PC.


----------



## Rez2a (3 Janvier 2009)

Avec mon Nokia ça marche très bien en faisant ce que tu dis, bizarre, tu as bien jumelé les deux téléphones ? Le Mac a bien le droit de se connecter au téléphone sans nécessiter de code ni rien ?
Sinon tu peux essayer dans le sens inverse, tu actives "Partage Bluetooth" dans Préférences Système -> Partage, et tu envoies le fichier à partir du téléphone vers ton Mac.


----------



## marctiger (3 Janvier 2009)

Dj0ul a dit:


> Merci pour ton idée mais le téléphone ne monte pas sur le bureau et en regardant la notice, les drivers ne sont valables que pour Windobe et le manuel ne parle que de branchement PC.



Il faut avoir au préalable coché les cases adéquates dans les préférences du Finder (générales, barre latérale).
Et comme écrit Rez2a pour le Bluethoot.

PS: quand il est branché en USB, tu peux le voir par "Utilitaire Disque", le sélectionner et cliquer sur "Monter".


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2009)

Dj0ul a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> j'ai un tel portable Samsung D520, tout ce qui a de plus classic.
> 
> ...



Problème propre à Samsung (j'ai le même sur mon E900) : La solution que j'ai trouvé consiste à envoyer les fichiers sur le Mac depuis le téléphone, et non à les récupérer depuis le Mac !

Sinon, à priori, les Samsung ne supportent pas non plus le branchement USB sur un Mac !


----------



## enark78 (26 Janvier 2009)

Je ne sais pas si ton probleme est réglé mais ayant eu plusieurs samsung, je pense que c'est parce qu'il faut activer la partage bluetooth sur les photos que tu veux récupérer.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Janvier 2009)

enark78 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si ton probleme est réglé mais ayant eu plusieurs samsung, je pense que c'est parce qu'il faut activer la partage bluetooth sur les photos que tu veux récupérer.



Et comment fais tu ça ?


----------



## Bobski64 (29 Juillet 2009)

Rez2a a dit:


> Avec mon Nokia ça marche très bien en faisant ce que tu dis, bizarre, tu as bien jumelé les deux téléphones ? Le Mac a bien le droit de se connecter au téléphone sans nécessiter de code ni rien ?
> Sinon tu peux essayer dans le sens inverse, tu actives "Partage Bluetooth" dans Préférences Système -> Partage, et tu envoies le fichier à partir du téléphone vers ton Mac.



comment envoyer le fichier? et comment le voir sur le téléphone (nokia 2630) ?
de plus j'ai " la connexion a échoué" avec jumelé oui et connecté non


----------



## Rez2a (30 Juillet 2009)

Bobski64 a dit:


> comment envoyer le fichier? et comment le voir sur le téléphone (nokia 2630) ?
> de plus j'ai " la connexion a échoué" avec jumelé oui et connecté non



Salut, dans quel sens veux-tu envoyer un fichier ?
Si c'est du téléphone vers le Mac, c'est la marche à suivre qui est dans mon post que tu as cité.

Si c'est du Mac vers le téléphone, normalement, tu actives le bluetooth sur le Mac et sur le téléphone ; tu cliques sur l'icône Bluetooth de ta barre de menus (à activer dans Préférences Systèmes -> Bluetooth -> cocher "Afficher l'état Bluetooth dans la barre de menus"), tu devrais voir le nom de ton téléphone sous "Appareils" si ils sont jumelés.
De là, tu choisis ton appareil, "Parcourir le contenu d'un appareil..." et tu envoies ton fichier où tu le souhaites avec le bouton "Envoyer".


----------



## choumou (30 Juillet 2009)

J'ai eu le même soucis avec mon samsung player style, en parcourant le téléphone avec l'imac les dossiers du tél était vide, il faut en fait activer la visibilité bluetooth sur chaque dossiers, voili voilou


----------



## the_applefish (3 Août 2009)

bonjour a tous
je vois que certain galère avec leur connexion bluetooth, et je vais grossir leur rang.
je vous explique, j'ai des photos et des vidéos dans mon tel portable (nokia n70), or mon téléphone est jumelé vec mon mac (je synchronise régulièrement mon agenda et mon carnet d'adresse du tel avec mon ordi) donc a priori pas de soucis.
mais quand je veux transférer les dites photos et vidéos de mon tel vers mon , je choisis une photios dans mon tel et fais envoyé par bluetooth, je choisie mon ordi comme appareil et après une tentative mon tel écrit échec envoi.

je ne comprend pas pourquoi, si vous vaez une idée je suis preneur

je précise que mon ordi est un macbook pro avec leopard 10.5.7 dessus

d'avance merci


----------



## Rez2a (3 Août 2009)

the_applefish a dit:


> bonjour a tous
> je vois que certain galère avec leur connexion bluetooth, et je vais grossir leur rang.
> je vous explique, j'ai des photos et des vidéos dans mon tel portable (nokia n70), or mon téléphone est jumelé vec mon mac (je synchronise régulièrement mon agenda et mon carnet d'adresse du tel avec mon ordi) donc a priori pas de soucis.
> mais quand je veux transférer les dites photos et vidéos de mon tel vers mon , je choisis une photios dans mon tel et fais envoyé par bluetooth, je choisie mon ordi comme appareil et après une tentative mon tel écrit échec envoi.
> ...



Préférences Système -> Partage -> Partage Bluetooth -> Choisir "Accepter et enregistrer" lors de la réception d'éléments et sélectionner un dossier où viendront se mettre les fichiers reçus (je te conseille aussi de cocher la case "Nécessiter un jumelage", histoire de ne pas recevoir toutes les merdes de la création).


----------

